# wanted



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

12 to 14 ft jon sumptn that a 8 hrspwr would run


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

InAwe...

I also have a need for one of those>>
Good Luck!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*I had*

1 that was a 14 ftr but got rid of it n kept my motor n acceseries workd purrty gud out there on the waters


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Got my*

old one back YEEEEAAAHHHH !!!! had gottn rid of it n just got it back , ta make a long story short


----------

